# The Pear Ratio



## clubgossip (Feb 28, 2007)

OK...this might be silly..but I've always been curious. I adore very pear shaped women and have always thought that it is fun to find out what someone's Hips measure versus their waist. Then I thought last night...hmmm
that makes a Pear Ratio
So here goes:
My Hips are about a 40 
My Waist is about a 38
So my pear Ratio (hips/waist) is 1.05

LOL..sorry if this seems lame...just curious to see what everyone else measures if they want to try. If not..that's cool too


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2007)

clubgossip said:


> OK...this might be silly..but I've always been curious. I adore very pear shaped women and have always thought that it is fun to find out what someone's Hips measure versus their waist. Then I thought last night...hmmm
> that makes a Pear Ratio
> So here goes:
> My Hips are about a 40
> ...



I'm a big bellied supersized pear. I'm not sure what my current measurements are. I am sure that have increased, though, because I'm much fatter now. I've gained 15 pounds in the past month. I love being a gaining FAT SSBBW! I'll have to have my feeder take my new measurements. I out grew that little 60" tape measue long ago. I'm going to stuff my fat belly with a whole large pizza and chocolates and then have him spoon feed me at least a pint of ice cream before I allow him the pleasure of taking my measurements! He's going to be happy! He's also going to weigh me on the new bariatric scales I purchased!  


:wubu:


----------



## lemmink (Mar 1, 2007)

Let me see... 28 waist, 42 inch hips...

I think that's about -0.7, but my maths is bad. 

I have a 40 inch bust though, so I'm not a pear.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 1, 2007)

Usually, the hip to waist ratio is calculated W/H; waist divided by hips.
So a 38" waist divided by 40" hips = a ratio of .95 
It's an inverse ratio, the smaller the number, the more pear-shaped you are. 
lemmink, your math is good, actually a .67 ratio. I'm liking those numbers!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 1, 2007)

I once saw a personal ad for a guy looking for a waist/hip ratio of point-something or other or bigger. Or smaller, however it works. He actually put the number in the paper! Like...come with me, my little .68 dove...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 1, 2007)

.74

54w/73h


----------



## imfree (Mar 1, 2007)

clubgossip said:


> OK...this might be silly..but I've always been curious. I adore very pear shaped women and have always thought that it is fun to find out what someone's Hips measure versus their waist. Then I thought last night...hmmm
> that makes a Pear Ratio
> So here goes:
> My Hips are about a 40
> ...


 I'm a pot-bellied male. I could work out an apple-ratio formula!
Edgar


----------



## Tooz (Mar 1, 2007)

It was years ago, but last time I checked my waist and hips, the numbers were the same. -_- Maybe it's different now.


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 1, 2007)

Cool...
Good to see this has actually generated interest..
Maybe we need to fight for a standardisation...


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I happen to like my ratio better.
The bigger the number the MORE pearshaped you are....I think it makes more sense..


----------



## love dubh (Mar 2, 2007)

clubgossip said:


> Well I happen to like my ratio better.
> The bigger the number the MORE pearshaped you are....I think it makes more sense..



Wrong.

Do your math.

The less disparity between the numerator and the denominator, the less difference there will be. Therefore, the result will be a large decimal. For example:

W/H

29/41 = .71
30/41 = .73
40/41 = .98
41/41 = 1


If you're looking for an impressive pear shape, you're looking for the decimal to be small.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Do your math.
> ...
> If you're looking for an impressive pear shape, you're looking for the decimal to be small.



Would we call this the As*pect Ratio?


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 2, 2007)

well obviously I'm a maths idiot. But anyway, it's all just for a bit of fun.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 3, 2007)

if divding the hip measurement by waist measurement is correct way to do this-- my ratio is 1.33...


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 3, 2007)

Call me greedy, but I do hope that Cheesecake or Teighlor sign into this thread.
Hahaha
Anyway...regardless of how it is worked out, it has generated interest. I'm so happy.
Keep the witty banter and calculations flowing


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice Ivy..thanks for sharing..


----------



## Caine (Mar 3, 2007)

So, I gotta ask, how would the lovely lady in this clip be regarded, a pear or super pear?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNl9YaKYVGE

I was surfing around and stumbled across this vid.


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 4, 2007)

I have watched a lot of shows on the Discovery channels about the science behind attraction and all the trappings therein, and this is actually something they talked about. Apparently, the ideal ratio is .7 if you divide waist into hip. This holds true all across the board- from Kate Moss to Marilyn Monroe to the Venus de Milo (who has a 40" hip measurement btw)- they are all right at .7 or very near to it, and research has shown that to be the most pleasing ratio to the eye.

Mine is .81 (43/53) If only I were more hip-y


----------



## GPL (Mar 4, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> I have watched a lot of shows on the Discovery channels about the science behind attraction and all the trappings therein, and this is actually something they talked about. Apparently, the ideal ratio is .7 if you divide waist into hip. This holds true all across the board- from Kate Moss to Marilyn Monroe to the Venus de Milo (who has a 40" hip measurement btw)- they are all right at .7 or very near to it, and research has shown that to be the most pleasing ratio to the eye.
> 
> Mine is .81 (43/53) If only I were more hip-y



What is ideal??
I think the ideal is difference for everyone. Another example of people who try to make us believe you need to have a .7 ratio, or else you don't fit this world.
P.s. Ava: You look gorgeous with your less hip and more waist; beauty:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2007)

55/77, which makes my ratio .7 - pretty cool! 

Guess I'm the next Venus De Milo? LOL

If you do hips/waist instead, my ratio is 1.4. You really can't correlate hip size to this ratio, guys - I think 77 inch hips are plenty large, and 22 inches of difference DEFINITELY makes me a pear. And yet, I don't meet the 1.5 you're looking for? Hmmm...


----------



## GPL (Mar 4, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 55/77, which makes my ratio .7 - pretty cool!
> 
> Guess I'm the next Venus De Milo? LOL
> 
> If you do hips/waist instead, my ratio is 1.4. You really can't correlate hip size to this ratio, guys - I think 77 inch hips are plenty large, and 22 inches of difference DEFINITELY makes me a pear. And yet, I don't meet the 1.5 you're looking for? Hmmm...



Who is looking for numbers, right BBM? You are quite amazing at 1.4 though, lol, but numbers are not relevent. It's the lady herself that counts:wubu: 

GPL.


----------



## Caine (Mar 4, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> 55/77, which makes my ratio .7 - pretty cool!
> 
> Guess I'm the next Venus De Milo? LOL
> 
> If you do hips/waist instead, my ratio is 1.4. You really can't correlate hip size to this ratio, guys - I think 77 inch hips are plenty large, and 22 inches of difference DEFINITELY makes me a pear. And yet, I don't meet the 1.5 you're looking for? Hmmm...



HEy, even if by some guys standards you don't meet their vision of the perfect pear, you still fit the best description of a BBW, or possible SSBB, you do seem border line and I've alwayshad trouble how tell between the two unless its blantantly obvious.
To say the least, if Discovery says its a .7 ratio, then its gotta be true, I mean, its frickin Discovery, how often are they wrong?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2007)

Hee hee hee, borderline? I'm 450 pounds. That's not borderline in anybody's book, as far as I know.  I'm definitely an SSBBW. Let me put it this way - when you can't buy clothes in brick & mortar stores anymore (including Catherine's, Lane Bryant, etc.) chances are good you're an SSBBW.

That's only my opinion.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 4, 2007)

Awww, thanks GPL. Yeah, me thinks I'm defending my measurements a LITTLE too vehemently. Time to get out of this thread, I think.  Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 4, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> I have watched a lot of shows on the Discovery channels about the science behind attraction and all the trappings therein, and this is actually something they talked about. Apparently, the ideal ratio is .7 if you divide waist into hip. This holds true all across the board- from Kate Moss to Marilyn Monroe to the Venus de Milo (who has a 40" hip measurement btw)- they are all right at .7 or very near to it, and research has shown that to be the most pleasing ratio to the eye.
> 
> Mine is .81 (43/53) If only I were more hip-y



Perfect the way you are.


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 4, 2007)

GPL said:


> What is ideal??
> I think the ideal is difference for everyone. Another example of people who try to make us believe you need to have a .7 ratio, or else you don't fit this world.
> P.s. Ava: You look gorgeous with your less hip and more waist; beauty:wubu:
> 
> GPL.




I didn't mean to say that .7 is indeed the ideal for anyone really, but you know how those shows talk about their research and such... it was just kind of interesting how the ratio can stay the same for such a range of women and sizes.

And thank you :wubu:


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 4, 2007)

cactopus said:


> Perfect the way you are.



Thank you! so sweet... :smitten:


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not trying to single out those who are beautiful or not. SImply saying I prefer pear shaped. Hey all shapely women are stunning.
77 inch hips....wow...thanks for sharing..


----------



## Caine (Mar 4, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hee hee hee, borderline? I'm 450 pounds. That's not borderline in anybody's book, as far as I know.  I'm definitely an SSBBW. Let me put it this way - when you can't buy clothes in brick & mortar stores anymore (including Catherine's, Lane Bryant, etc.) chances are good you're an SSBBW.
> 
> That's only my opinion.



Either way is fine by me! If you say you are then you must be, I mean, people usually need to know what size they are themselves.
Still your point made is hard to dispute.


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 8, 2007)

OK....shameless attempt to boost this thread again
BOOST!


----------



## cactopus (Mar 8, 2007)

clubgossip said:


> OK....shameless attempt to boost this thread again
> BOOST!



QUAD DAMAGE!

points to the person who tells me where that's from.


----------



## RedHotAva (Mar 9, 2007)

cactopus said:


> QUAD DAMAGE!
> 
> points to the person who tells me where that's from.



I think it's from Quake


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 9, 2007)

I :wubu: pears


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 9, 2007)

BLUSH
So do I. I just wish more would share their mesaurements..lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> .74
> 
> 54w/73h



.82 here

54/46/56 
no where near a pear...


----------



## cactopus (Mar 9, 2007)

RedHotAva said:


> I think it's from Quake



Sweet...:smitten: yes... Arena


----------



## Butterbelly (Mar 9, 2007)

I recently had to get measured for a dress and was surprised to find that my hips aren't as big as they used to be. I previously had 58-59 inch hips, now they're at 54...hmmmm you would have thought those mini eclairs would have added more inches.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 9, 2007)

38/44 sooo - .86

... curses


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 9, 2007)

I haven't measured in about 2 years, but based on last numbers and waist divided by hips, I'm a .74 ish.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm about...a .72, with 72" hips, looks like. Just had to measure to get some clothes made!


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 9, 2007)

.687

and now no more math tonight.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2007)

Also .68 (.6839), though I'm still not convinced I'm not an hourglass.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2007)

rainyday said:


> Also .68, though I'm still not convinced I'm not an hourglass.



yeah, these stats are only 1/2 the fruit!


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 9, 2007)

HUGE GRIN on my face...thanks for joining in on the fun ladies. Harmless fun but it happens to bring a big smile to my face every time I log back on!
Thanks again!


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 9, 2007)

Rainy is my ratio twin.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 9, 2007)

54 chest - 44 waist (1.22 ratio) definitely have to get the abs smaller


----------



## rainyday (Mar 10, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Rainy is my ratio twin.



Just think how many knick knacks and objet d’art we could send flying with our hips walking through a room together.


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 10, 2007)

Rainy....you could charge the likes of me to see that!...lol
Oh..I'd pay for any breakages..


----------



## clubgossip (Mar 10, 2007)

WOW...thanks Liz.....72" hips...BLUSH....gorgeous:shocked:


----------



## ecortez766 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I like to go more by the looks. And If there is more than a 20 inch difference. Then I am a very happy man


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 10, 2008)

Okay I am 42 at the waist and 60 hips


So it came to something like 1.43

so if .7 is desireable...since I am like twice that does that mean I am twice as desirable???


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 10, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Okay I am 42 at the waist and 60 hips
> 
> 
> So it came to something like 1.43
> ...



Flip it. 42/60= .7

I'm .666 You know what that means!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 10, 2008)

oh well...math never was my strong point...


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 10, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> oh well...math never was my strong point...



No problem- I just saw that your measurements are close to mine and knew it had to be around .7, but yes, it still makes you twice as desirable!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Flip it. 42/60= .7
> 
> I'm .666 You know what that means!



hips like cinderella


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I'm .666 You know what that means!



Yes, yes we do....:blush:


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 10, 2008)

I dont fit into any type of body shape (pear, apple, or hourglass) that I know of. I was told I am an inverted triangle, whatever the hell that means LOL. 54/68 .794


----------



## mango (Oct 10, 2008)

*So baby... what's your ratio?? 




:doh:
*


----------



## Cors (Oct 10, 2008)

Not a BBW but I'll bite. 

0.75


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll play...
I'm 57 inch waist and 86 inch hips - which makes me either a 0.662 or a 1.508

Tracey xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 11, 2008)

My ratio keeps skewing higher/steeper as I get hippier. New nickname: wingnut.


----------



## jeff7005 (Oct 11, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I'll play...
> I'm 57 inch waist and 86 inch hips - which makes me either a 0.662 or a 1.508
> 
> Tracey xx



Its makes you the sexiest women in all of dims :wubu:.86 wooooooooow:bow:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 12, 2008)

mine is...
.78

w 67/hips 85

However, I dont think it accurate cos I included my big belly into the hips measurement.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 12, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I dont fit into any type of body shape (pear, apple, or hourglass) that I know of. I was told I am an inverted triangle, whatever the hell that means LOL. 54/68 .794


whatever shape you are you look beautiful. i saw your pic in your profile.


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here. Lovin this thread 

Mine are 41w and 55h so my ratio is 0.745


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 29, 2013)

Last I checked, 27 inch waist and 34 inch hips.

1.25925926 by the OP's method.
0.794117647 by the other method.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 29, 2013)

Hmmm~! Interesting thread to revive!

My waist is 32
My hips are 43

=0.74

Dammit, that is higher than before I started gaining weight. Me, why you no have curves?!


----------



## pinuplola (Jul 29, 2013)

i have no clue how yall are doin this math stuff but here are measurements if any of u smarty pants would be so kind as to tell me my ratio

waist: 47'
hips:58'


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 29, 2013)

pinuplola said:


> i have no clue how yall are doin this math stuff but here are measurements if any of u smarty pants would be so kind as to tell me my ratio
> 
> waist: 47'
> hips:58'



0.81! It is the waist measurement divided by the hips, by the way. :happy:


----------

